# Def Gun Use, Over 2 million A Year



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Does not count the dramatic increase in gun ownership since the sampling, does not take data from all 50 states and does not count for the dramatic affect that an exploding CCW has had since the mid-90-'s. Educate the sheeple.



> In April, criminologist Gary Kleck reported that he had uncovered evidence supporting his contention that Americans use firearms in self defense over 2 million a times a year. The survey he discovered had not been previously analyzed, but he reported that it matched what he found in the 1993 survey he conducted with Marc Gertz and published in 1995, known as the National Self-Defense Survey (NSDS).
> 
> His new report was based on surveys conducted by the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) in its Behavioral Risk Factor Surveillance System (BRFSS) survey in the years 1996-98. This finding was touted by many outlets-including Reason-as evidence in support of the utility of private gun ownership.


https://reason.com/blog/2018/09/04/what-the-cdcs-mid-90s-surveys-on-defensi


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The sheeple cannot be educated.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> The sheeple cannot be educated.


Some of them certainly can or you would not have the walk away movement or POTUS Trump for that matter.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You two may have a differing definitions for "sheeple".

Clearly, some folks are unwilling or incapable of self-reflection. They will always follow the party.
Others have this capacity, but don't exercise it much. When they do, the lightbulb goes off and they leave the herd.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> You two may have a differing definitions for "sheeple".
> 
> Clearly, some folks are unwilling or incapable of self-reflection. They will always follow the party.
> Others have this capacity, but don't exercise it much. When they do, the lightbulb goes off and they leave the herd.


That is certainly fair to say.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just the sight of someone armed will deter most idiots and those intent to harm you. Open carry in a holster and a stern attitude will cause a lot of trouble to change direction.


----------

